# Kuuuuuubaaaaaaa



## Achim_68 (13. Februar 2001)

Hallo Ihr WELTENBUMMLER,
ich werde ab Mitte Mai für 2 Wochen nach Kuba fliegen und meine Flitterwochen nachholen. War schon mal einer von Euch da und hat ein paar Tips für mich ?

------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Guest (13. Februar 2001)

Servus Achim,
da will ich schon seit Jahren hin.
Aber meine bessere Hälfte bremst mich da aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn Du zurück kommst ist ein ausführlicher Bericht fällig.

------------------
  WO


----------



## hecht24 (13. Februar 2001)

viel spass
lass dich nicht vom hai beissen


----------



## Franky (14. Februar 2001)

Kuba???? Da fällt mir nur eines ein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sommersonnne, Strand und Meer...
Perfekte Körper unter Palmen!
Doch wir fallen ständig um - 
wir ernähr&acute;n uns von Bacaradi Rum... 
Schalala... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Achim, zur Angelei kann ich da nich viel schreiben - soll ein gutes Big Game Gebiet sein, aber da hörts auch auf. Wenn Deine Süsse Dich tatsächlich mal zum Angeln kommen lässt, musst Du das hier posten!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Megarun (14. Februar 2001)

Hi, Achim...
...hier kannst Du Dich mal "einstimmen"  www.marksport.com/fishing/salt/photogallery/Dec00/index.cfm  Äh, aber die Boot`s Miete ist nicht billig!!

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Achim_68 (14. Februar 2001)

Hi Run, danke für den Tip, da wird man ja ganz kribbelig ! Wegen dem Boot mach ich mir keine Sorgen, ich hab&acute; einen guten Freund und der leiht mir sein Boot:


------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Megarun (15. Februar 2001)

Mann, Achim so mußt Du mal in CUBA auftauchen! Das gibt aber Ärger mit "FIDEL"!!!! (Schweinebucht lässt grüssen!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Na, aber trotzdem wüsch` ich Dir einen SCHÖNEN URLAUB!!! Man sieht sich, Megarun
------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" *** [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 14-02-2001 um 12:24.]


----------



## Tiffy (15. Februar 2001)

Hallo Achim,eigendlich wollte ich dieses Jahr auch mal nach Kuba. Leider mag meine Tochter ( 3-Jahre ) den Flug nicht so gerne. Deswegen dieses Jahr erst mal Gran-Canaria. Ein paar Reiseberichte über Kuba findest du hier: http://www.privatpensionen.de/reiseberichte.htm Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich euch. Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Achim_68 (13. März 2001)

Hi Uli,
ich schau mal in meine Reiseunterlagen und geb&acute; Dir morgen Bescheid

------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Achim_68 (14. März 2001)

Hallo Uli,
ich hab mal nachgeschaut, wir werden unseren Urlaub an der Caya Esmeralda verbringen, die Anlage heisst Rio Luna. Wär cool wenn Du ein paar Tips hättest, z.B. wie komme ich ohne Tourinepp an die Zigarren, etc. 

------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Achim_68 (20. März 2001)

Hi Uli,
sorry ich war/ bin im moment gesundheitlich ziemlich angeschlagen und habe hier an Board nur das nötigste gemanaged. Ich glaube, der Ort heisst tatsächlich Guardalavaca, ich werde das aber nochmal nachschauen. Wo kann man den die Zigarren am besten kaufen ! Auf der Strasse ?

------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Achim_68 (21. März 2001)

Hallo Uli,
danke für die Infos. Ich werde also meinen Reiseleiter penetrieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir planen auch uns einen Leihwagen für ein paar Tage zu nehmen, hast Du hierzu vielleicht auch ein paar Tips ?

------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Uli_Raser (21. März 2001)

Hi Achim!
Autos sind sehr teuer! Wenn Du Auto und Benzin rechnest, gibt es günstigere Angebote.
a) Taxi
b) Bus(nur Touristenbusse nehmen)
c) privat / Frage einfach Leute(Barkeeper usw. nach einem Fahrer mit Auto. Das kosten zwar auch viel, ist aber immer noch billiger und sicherer. Kosten tut es ungefähr 50-120 USD je nach Entfernung und Tag. Super sind Taxis! Frage einfach Fahrer alter Taxis ob sie am ....... einen Tag fahren ohne Taxometer. Jeder kennt einen Autobesitzer und Ersatzteile sind teuer. Und verhandle immer inkl. Benzin und Frage immer immerimmer
!!!!!! den Fahrer nocheinmal nach dem Preis bei Fahrtantritt. Vermittler erzählen dir alles nur nicht immer die Wahrheit. ------------------
/- Allzeit Bereit /-[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Uli_Raser am 21-03-2001 um 16:12.]


----------



## Joe (22. März 2001)

Hi AchimIch hoffe nur, das du nicht mit so einem Branntkolben ans wasser willst! havanna oder nicht, die Fische sind weg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Franz_16 (26. März 2001)

Hi
viel Spass auf deiner Reise Kuba ist saugeil war auch schon mal da... hab jedoch net geangelt...
sondern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Das Leben ist kein BigMäcGruß
Franz


----------



## Achim_68 (27. März 2001)

Hallo Joe,
keine Angst, ich bin eigentlich ein schlechter Raucher, wenn überhaupt. Ich glaube, wenn ich mir so&acute;n Teil in der Sonne anstecke, werde ich die Fische höchstens füttern. Ich kaufe die Zigarren eigentlich mehr für Freunde und Bekannte ! Obwohl ich mir die ein oder andere für schlechte Zeiten bunkern werde, man weiss ja nie.

------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## CARPFREAK (24. April 2001)

Hi,
also die Flats vor Kuba gehören zu den besten und fischreichsten der Welt,so wie ich gehört habe.In den Flats,kannst du mit entsprechendem Guide,vorzugsweise auf Bonefish oder den starken Tarpons angeln.In den Flats wird meistens mit der Fliegenrute geangelt.
Auf Bonefish,solltest du volgenderweise Fischen: Ideal sind 9 - 9,5 Fuß lange Kohlefaserruten der Klasse 8 oder 9.Eine stabile und zuverlässige Rolle ist Pflicht.Das Vorfach sollte 9 - 12 Fuß lang sein und eine Tragkraft von 10 - 15 Pfund haben.Fliegen: cremefarbene und Weiße Muster sind auf Bonefish sehr fängig.
Nun Tips für den Tarpon(150pf sind keine Seltenheit):
9 - 10 Fuß lange Fliegenruten der Schnurklassen 11 - 13.Achte auf eine sehr gute Rolle,bei der die Bremse gut packt und perfekt eingestellt ist.Die Rolle sollte die Fliegenschnurplus 220m Backing mit 30pf Tragkraft fassen.Was die Fliegen angeht,sind Tarpons unberenchenbar.Eine minimale änderung in Form und Farbe der Fliege,kann ausschlaggebend sein.
Sooo,ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.Und viel Spaß wünsch ich dir bei deinem Urlaub.
CARPFREAK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE

------------------
******Co. Moderator******
*******Bilderforum*******
**Moderator Terminforum**


----------

